# Networking/routing question



## fbsduser (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi. I'm planning in buying a 5TB NAS and a LAN-enabled HP multifunction printer and want make them available to both my laptop and the family's XP desktop PC. Thing is my current "network" is basically just the two PC's connected to the internet through a wifi router which gets the connection from the DSL modem like this:

```
modem------>router--->laptop
              |
              \
               >PC
```
And I wanted to know. What kind of hardware would I need to add (and how) to get the printer and NAS to be seen by the 2 PC's without breaking the internet access?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

Most commercial modem/router/wifi boxes have a build-in 4 port switch. 
If you have enough ports free there you won't have to buy anything.


----------



## aragon (Aug 3, 2009)

But if not, just get a small network switch.  The router, the NAS, the printer, and the PC would all plug into the switch.


----------

